# Mt. Albion Falls - Hamilton, Ont (C&C)



## Flems (Nov 24, 2009)

Just another shot of a local waterfall. Feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 24, 2009)

What a beautiful shot, I love the composition and the color of this one!!!!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 25, 2009)

Legendary shot :thumbup:


----------



## WimFoto (Nov 25, 2009)

nice composition. i feel you overdid a bit in saturation and contrast.


----------



## Txjosh87 (Nov 25, 2009)

Not me I think it looks perfect.. I wish we had these little falls where I live. :thumbup:.  The final photo is a success if the photo taker is happy with his/her work


----------



## Flems (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. Feel free to keep it coming.


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 25, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## pkirchner (Nov 26, 2009)

Pleasing overall shot.  The highlights seem a bit blown out imho, may just be my screen. If you get these types of shots before the sun is full up, it is easier to keep the highlights under control.


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 26, 2009)

"OH MY GOD"    is literally what I said when I opened this thread.  BEAUTIFUL shot!  The water and composition is just fantastic.  What lens/focal length did you take for this spectacle?  :thumbup:


----------



## Flems (Nov 27, 2009)

pkirchner said:


> Pleasing overall shot. The highlights seem a bit blown out imho, may just be my screen. If you get these types of shots before the sun is full up, it is easier to keep the highlights under control.



I think its just dialed in the perfect amount. IIRC, there weren't any highlight warnings, and any higher would have done it. I did turn the output levels setting down prior to this and it helped a fair bit actually.



jvw2941 said:


> "OH MY GOD"    is literally what I said when I opened this thread.  BEAUTIFUL shot!  The water and composition is just fantastic.  What lens/focal length did you take for this spectacle?  :thumbup:



Thanks! It was taken with an Olympus 14-54mm f/2.8-3.5 at 14mm. And remember that Oly has a 2x crop ratio as well. I WISH I had a wider lens; the Oly 7-14mm would be a dream, but that's a few $$$'s away.


----------



## pkirchner (Nov 28, 2009)

Flems said:


> pkirchner said:
> 
> 
> > Pleasing overall shot. The highlights seem a bit blown out imho, may just be my screen. If you get these types of shots before the sun is full up, it is easier to keep the highlights under control.
> ...


----------



## Flems (Nov 28, 2009)

I have tried HDR shots before, and some with great success, others not so much. I was thinking of doing it for this shot, but I felt it was exposed well enough for my liking. 

Where I live here in Hamilton, Ont. there is over 120 waterfalls! This one actually happens to be only 5 min. from my house, so I could try a similar angled shot in HDR sometime soon.


P.S. Feel free to keep any comments/critiques coming.


----------



## pkirchner (Nov 29, 2009)

Flems said:


> I have tried HDR shots before, and some with great success, others not so much. I was thinking of doing it for this shot, but I felt it was exposed well enough for my liking.
> 
> Where I live here in Hamilton, Ont. there is over 120 waterfalls! This one actually happens to be only 5 min. from my house, so I could try a similar angled shot in HDR sometime soon.
> 
> ...


 
As a snow scene, this would make an awsome shot.


----------



## Flems (Nov 29, 2009)

Oddly enough, I've been itching to get out after our first decent snowfall here. We still haven't even had one yet! But, I think I'm going to be a little busy when the time comes lol.


----------

